# New coat & a funny story



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So here it is getting close to "Black Friday" and I wanted to get a jump on my shopping ( I Hate shopping)... 
But... I am the Queen of catalogs :-*
And NOW I am the QUEEN of "Amazon Prime" so long story short... (We will be in the snow for Thanksgiving)

I buy Fergy a really cool jacket from "Duluth" reflective stripes, pockets, fleece lining, water proof... u name it!
It came today, and I put it on him... I not a fan of dog clothes (Foxy did have a thunder shirt) 

So I dressed Mr. Ferguson in his new duds... no problem, he lets me put it on him (just a few attempted bites) he wiggles around and takes off out the dog door... pretty soon he comes back in... just a couple of dirty spots ( not like he went rolling around in it or anything like that) He climbs up in my chair and goes to sleep... I decide... he might be getting a little warm, as it is quite comfy in the house, so I take off his new coat, fold it up and put it up. In about 10 min... He goes looking for his new coat, finds it, and again... to make a longer story short... He wants it back ON.
He is still wearing it, and does not appear to wants it off any time soon...too, too Funny.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So here we are at the end of the evening, and Ferg is still in his new coat... 
I'm Curious?? How long do they wear these things... ??
Well it is coming off before bed! ???


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Taking Dre to Tahoe with me for a week around New Years. Been looking around for a nice jacket. Ruff Wear ones are looking great, but the fleece and overcoat are $160 together!! How much was this one, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

$ 34.50

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...t+coat&p_utk=&p_search_sid=&processor=content

I hope this is the link... Duluth trading com dog grab jacket.

I bought a med. Ferg is 5 mo. (35.5 lbs) it fits great with room to grow, but it is not baggy, and it will fit him ok as he gets to his adult size, I am sure... If it isn't worn out by then, He is still in it!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a coat story for you...last winter I decided to get a coat for the dogs to wear if I went out in the evening and they had to stay in the garage (because they cannot be trusted in the house alone). I bought them each a coat, put it on them and then went out for a trial run to see how they would do with the coats. When I came back, I discovered the Penny didn't like the fact that Cash had on a coat so she literally chewed it off of him - she was nice and cozy in her intact coat!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When Cash was young he loved collars. If I took him with me to pick out a new toy, he would gravitate to the collars.
Snatch one off the shelf and shove me with it. If I put the collar on, he would wag and prance around, then get another one. The silly pup would wear 5 or 6 collars if you let him.
My June loves Jackets. She will follow you around roo, roo, rooing, if another dog has one on and not her. Then wiggle, tail wagging, doing the vizsla jump and spin once she gets her on. She will even go to the point of trying to get the other dogs jacket off, if she doesn't have one.
I bought Cash 2 neoprene dog vests for duck hunting. I wanted to have one just for back up. June became so excited when I put the vest on him, that the second one became hers.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Da Pocket Rocket cutter She is trying :

Da' Finisher for less


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TK, I took a peek around that website and think I might have to get this http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-gifts-mens-gear/dog-toys-dog-stuff/32006.aspx

I mean it is called Scout's Seat Protector.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

O My Gosh!! These stories and pictures are so funny... these DOGS are worse than KIDS!
Where do they get these silly idiosyncrasies??? Fergy spent the whole night in his new coat, I finally removed it this morning... he ran right up and jumped into his cave bed... go figure..?

I really love those Neoprene Vests... they really look good on the dogs... and OH MAN is that RUDY ?? He could be modeling for GQ!

Poor Crazy Cash, in his tattered, what is left of his nice new coat... he looks so bewildered, I wonder what was going through his little brain as Penny was tearing his coat off of him a piece at a time?? 
I also bought Pearl a new bed, kinda a cushioned rug type thing, she has taken to sleeping on the stair landing, where she scrapes the throw rug into a pile and lays on it... we have no less than 4 nice dog pillows through out the house, and she likes it on the stairs??? 
I should really look into buying some stock in one of these "Pet Accessory" companies...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

These are some of Darcy taken earlier this year...it took ages to wrestle her into it, then when she went out in her coat she refused to poo, thankfully she is now used to it although she rarely wears it as it's never so cold in York to justify it's use..


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH Just Look at that girl... She is decked out in an ensemble, with necklace to match, where ever did you find that beautiful Copper chain collar???


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> OH Just Look at that girl... She is decked out in an ensemble, with necklace to match, where ever did you find that beautiful Copper chain collar???


 Glad you like it ....it's from a company called Herm Sprenger....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> > OH Just Look at that girl... She is decked out in an ensemble, with necklace to match, where ever did you find that beautiful Copper chain collar???
> ...


Leerburg carries them under the Fur Saver Collar category.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It is a nice chain but it gets Darcy's neck all discoloured, just like verdigris from a copper wrist band, but the company also sell dog tags in the same coppertone metal...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's been colder than normal here for a few days and tonight/tomorrow there's actually a chance it might snow here. I have to go to the Bay Area tomorrow and will be gone most of the day which means the dogs have to stay out in the garage (they can not be trusted alone in the house). I'm worried about them getting cold and I've put tons of blankets in the garage, but I thought that I would try the coat again and see if maybe Penny won't eat it off of him. I pulled the one remaining jacket out of the closet and put it on Cash, then I bought another one for Penny. Cash is loving the coat and has been sleeping in it all evening - let's just hope that tomorrow Penny lets him wear it while I'm gone!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just look how color coordinated that boy is to the pillows... CC did you do that on purpose???
Kidding of course! 
I do hope he get so wear his new coat for a while. Maybe he will protect it if Penny gets in the disrobing mood. Well good luck on the day to the bay. We will send you and your babe's some good warm, positive energy and hope they are content in their garage den.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We like to be color coordinated around here - even his collar matches. . He's so spoiled that one pillow won't do, he needs three! Penny could be just as coordinated if she hadn't eaten the other coat, instead I got her a random orange corduroy coat at Target and that's what she gets to wear tomorrow! We'll see which one, if any, survive the day.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Drop camera footage !!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, it must have been a cold day because when I got home Cash was still wearing his coat and Penny's was off but not chewed up. I reviewed the footage from today's video and she kept the coat on until about 15 minutes before I got home and then she took it off herself - I think that she was getting a little bored and it was something to keep her busy. I'm glad they kept them on all day, I was worried they were going to get cold, but they spent most of the day cuddled up together sleeping.


----------

